# Drink Holders ??



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Anyone else have a holder for their favorite beverage ?? edro:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

My drinker holder built into right fender Kubota..not deep or wide enough. 

Not sure I would want to snap cap beer after fender ride...foamy than bees.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Thomas said:


> Not sure I would want to snap cap beer after fender ride...foamy than bees.


Mine is a marine holder and it moves with the tractor!! Plan ahead...LOL


----------



## smokedragon (Jun 11, 2014)

That is one of my next planned modifications, a cup holder.


----------



## bensdad (Mar 2, 2014)

built into the fender of my CT235. Also built into my Toro zero turn. Hung an aftermarket on all others.


----------

